# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  @@@راهنمایی کنید دوستان,میتونم موفق بشم؟ از تجربیاتتون بگین@@@

## fan

پاك شد

----------


## NVIDIA

*سلام
در رابطه با حرف مردم درنظر داشته باشین که نه تنها الان بلکه تو کل زندگیتون باید از فرآیندی به اسم " دایورت " استفاده کنین
چون حرف مردم همیشه و همه جا و در هرحالتی هست
موفق باشی*

----------


## reza2018

*همه دارن می مونن 97*

----------


## Petrichor

اشتباهات امسالو تكرار نكنيد
آزمون شركت كنيد
منابعتونو سريع انتخاب كنيد و تمومش كنيد !
تو تابستون رو عموميا ي حفظي وقت نذاريد . تخصصيارو بكشيد بالا . زبان فارسي هم تو تابستون بخونيد
اشتباهات رو تكرار نكنيد!!!!

----------


## DrPr

من تو تهرانم ما هم معلم نداريم يني داريم ولي ميان سره كلاس خاطره تعريف ميكنن و درس نميدن ، فك نكن بقيه رقيبات معلمايه تاپ دارن كه معجزه ميكنن پس درستو بخون و بهترينه خودت باش

----------


## Lullaby

_دوستِ عزیز 
حرف مردم واقعا اصلا مهم نیست....کسی از ته دلش نمیخواد تو موفق بشی(البته این برای همه درست نیست...منظورم غیر از فامیلای درجه یکه)
درضمن بهتره زودتر شروع کنی و هر چی توی گذشته بوده رو فراموش کنی چون مثل ترمز عمل میکنه و جلوی پیشرفتو میگیره

برای ازمون هم حتما ثبت نام کن...حالا فرق نمیکنه چه آزمونی
برای منابع هم که ماشالا بازار پره از منبع
فقط نسبت به منبع حریص نشو و دلت نخواد که همه چیو بخری
فوقش برای زیست 2یا3 تا کتاب بخر....برای بقیه ی درسا یکی....
روی همونا تمرکز کن حتی اگه بدترین ها باشن...
بنظرم میتونی برای منابع به تاپیک مصاحبه با رتبه های برتر بری و از اونجا تحقیق کنی برای منابعت...
خلاصه این تایم یکساله رو گوشاتو کیپ کن فقط درس بخون
موفق باشی_

----------


## Ali__S

سلام...خودت رو گول نزن اینکه این نذاشت فلانی طعنه زد بیساری منابعش بهتر بود منطقه3 هیچی نداره و...فقط ی سری توجیه الکی واسه راضی کردن خودمونه که درس نخونیم....منم همینطور بودم اما ی روز نشستم و به تموم اتفاقایی که سالای کنکور وپشت کنکور باعث شد من عقب بمونم فکر کردم و مقصر رو پیدا کنم اما از هر مسیری رفتم آخرش به خودم ختم شد.....واقعا دلیل خوشبختی و بدبختی ما خودمونیم....مطمعن باش تا خودت نخوای نه آزمون قلمچی و نه برندترین دبیرا و نه هیچکس دیگه ای نمیتونه کاری واست کنه....ریشه تنبلی آزمون ندادن و....نیست سردرگم بودنه......برادرانه بهت توصیه میکنم بشین فکر کن واقعا میخوای بمونی و بخونی و به هیچ چیز جز درست اهمیت ندی یا آماده ای اولین ناکامی(مثلا تراز بد آزمون) رو گردن این و اون بندازی و باز همون آش و همون کاسه....

----------


## gonahkar

> سلام دوستان


سلام به روی ماهت . داداش من درکت میکنم معلمای مام مثله شما بودن . 

*حرف مردم :  اصولا کسایی ک پزشکی دارو دندون قبول میشن خیلی طاقچه بالا میزارن . خیلی خودشونو میگیرن ! این فقط ب دلیل جوو جامعس . از اون طرفم خانواده هاشون هم همینطور . 
*مقایسه همیشه بوده و هست . من ی دختر خاله و پسر عمه دارم جفتشون معدلاشون 20 . امسالم کنکور دارن و صد در صد زیره 10 هزار در بدترین شرایطن ! 
کم پیش میاد یا اصلا نبوده ک خانواده این 2 تا رو با من مقایسه کنن ! ولی تو دلشون *شاید*  یا حتما حسرت بخورن ! هیچ کاری در مقابل مقایسه و حرف مردم نمیتونی انجام بدی .!!! (پیامبرم با اون همه عظمتش خیلیا مسخرش میکردن).

ب نظره من چون دختری میتونی بمونی پشت کنکور خیلی بیشتر . حتی تا دو سه سال دیگه (اگ حالشو داری).

----------


## am3175

به نظرم امسال حتما کلاس برو یا دی وی دی تهییه کن 
قیبات خیلی مسلحن توهم اول باید مسلح بشی 
بعدشم شروع کن به تلاش 
واسلام

----------


## am3175

> *همه دارن می مونن 97*


مردسه ما تقریبا همه ازالان دارن میخونن برا97 :Yahoo (50):

----------


## Healer

در مورد کلاس نداشتن میتونی از سایت آلا استفاده کنی که دبیراش عالین و از پایه درس دادن بخصوص عربی و فیزیک 
و به گفته سایر دوستان شیمی و ریاضی و آرایه ادبی  :Yahoo (1):  

منطقه۳ اکثرا مثل همن پس شرایط رقیباتون چندان بالاتر از شما نیست 
معدل هم دو ساله مثبت هست و اصلا تاثیری نداره حتی معدل ۲۰ رو رتبه های زیر ۱۰ هزار 
همه چی روگردن معدل نندازید 

منابع تو مصاحبه ی رتبه برترا تو انجمن کامل هست و کلی تاپیک دیگه 
 :Yahoo (1):

----------


## saeed211

پشت کنکور موندن یعنی بدبختی
یعنی خونه نشینی
یعنی تنهایی
سخت ترین کار دنیاست
شاید بعضی ها فک کنن دارم اغراق میکنم ولی وقتی بمونید خودتون میفهمید
این چند وقترو تلاش کنید و برید...

----------


## Petrichor

> پشت کنکور موندن یعنی بدبختی
> یعنی خونه نشینی
> یعنی تنهایی
> سخت ترین کار دنیاست
> شاید بعضی ها فک کنن دارم اغراق میکنم ولی وقتی بمونید خودتون میفهمید
> این چند وقترو تلاش کنید و برید...


درود بر تو !
بهترین کار والا همینه

----------


## Amir h

> دوستان ممنونم...میدونم این یک ماه تا کنکور96 و بویژه یکسال تا 97 یکی از دوره های سخت زندگی من و اکثر پشت کنکوریها خواهد بود..بیاین برای هم دعا کنیم و آرزوی موفقیت..ممنونم از راهنمایی ها و متاسفانه من اینترنت رو قطع میکنم و نمیتونم بقیه راهنمایی ها رو ببینم,پیشاپیش ممنونم و خدا نگهدارتون تا کنکور 97 که با بهترین حال برگردم


ببخشید شما بودین سهمیه هم داشتین؟؟؟

----------


## Navid70

پشت کنکور نمونید جز روانی شدن هیچ چیزی نداره،مخصوصا وقتی خانواده و اطرافیان جز فشار اوردن هیچ کاری براتون نمیکنن،فعلا فاز ملت اینه سالی 7-8 هزار نفر خوشبخت میشن بقیه ملت بدبخت و حمال،اگه علاقه دارید به پزشکی تعهد وزارت بهداشتم باید علاقه داشته باشید.

----------


## fan

> پشت کنکور موندن یعنی بدبختی
> یعنی خونه نشینی
> یعنی تنهایی
> سخت ترین کار دنیاست
> شاید بعضی ها فک کنن دارم اغراق میکنم ولی وقتی بمونید خودتون میفهمید
> این چند وقترو تلاش کنید و برید...


برادر من,اگه خونده بودم که میرفتم..این یکسال رو مجبورم بمونم...تنهایی چیه دیگه...من 3 ,4 ساله پشت کنکورم چون درس نخوندم...اکثر پشت کنکوریا چون درس نخوندن موندن..پس هر سالی که اراده کنی و بخونی انگار اولین باره..پایه ام ضعیفه و پیش رو غیرحضوری خوندم..من از تنبلی و نخوندن به این وضع افتادم..خودم هم درستش میکنم..سخت اینه از هدفم دست بردارم و بعدها بگم نگاه کن تو رو خدا یه بار رد شدم دیگه تلاش نکردم..از تنبلی و غصه یه ساله دیگه ممنوعیت علافی. :Yahoo (21): موفق باشید و بهتون پیشنهاد میدم از این حرفا نزنید..چون خیلی ها دلسرد میشن.حالا من پوستم کلفت شده ولی خیلیا اولین بار پشت کنکور میمونن..فکر هم نکنید چون من و امثال من چند سال پشت کنکور موندیم یعنی هر کس بمونه قبول نمیشه...هرکس بخونه قبوله..هرچی بیشتر و مستمرتر بخونه و تست بیشتر بزنه و تمرین کنه دیدش باز میشه و یکسال عین برق و باد و تو اوج لذت سپری میشه چون طرف اطمینان داره که با رتبه خوب قبوله و تشویق میشه و بیشتر و بهتر میخونه و رتبه میاره و چیزی که میخواد قبول میشه ولی اگه نخونه یکسال عین جهنم میگذره..یه توصیه میکنم به همه کنکوریها که تا رد نشن نمیفهمن و به پشت کنکویهایی که سال دومشونه و بقیه کنکوریها...حاصل چند سال کنکور دادن من یک اراده پولادین و پوست کلفت شدن و یک تجربه بزرگ بود که برای هر چیزی که میخوام تلاش کنم..و بدونین قبول که بشین لذت بخش ترین قبولی جهان خواهد بود بعد از سالها تنبلی...یکسال اراده کردین و رسیدین به خواستتون.. :Yahoo (83): 

"چیزایی که دوست داری به دست بیار وگرنه مجبور میشی چیزایی که به دست آوردی دوست داشته باشی"

----------


## fan

> ببخشید شما بودین سهمیه هم داشتین؟؟؟


من اگه سهمیه داشتم 3،4 سال کنکور دادنم واس چی بود زرتی قبول میشدم دیگه :Yahoo (21):

----------


## mobin7

اگه بخوای نتیجه متفاوت با سال های پیش بگیری باید ذهنیت و عملکردت هم متفاوت باشه

به نظرم سال های پیش هم همین حرف هارو به خودت میزدی ولی باز اهمال کاری میکردی . اگه تغییری توی تفکرت ایجاد نکنی و باز اشتباهات گذشته رو تکرار کنی نمیتونی موفق شی
هرچه سریعتر اشتباهات رو بشناس و بعدش ریشه یابی و حل کن.

----------


## mobin7

اغا ۹۷ بَبَختیم

----------


## s-1998

> پشت کنکور موندن یعنی بدبختی
> یعنی خونه نشینی
> یعنی تنهایی
> سخت ترین کار دنیاست
> شاید بعضی ها فک کنن دارم اغراق میکنم ولی وقتی بمونید خودتون میفهمید
> این چند وقترو تلاش کنید و برید...


دقيقا درسته 
از الان واسه سال بعد فكر كني يعني سال بعد هم شكست حتمي

----------


## arefeh78

با سلام
شما دارید درس نخوندنتون رو با حرف مردم توجیه میکنید این خودش باعث عدم موفقیته
پوست کلفت شید بزار بگن 
اگر به این کارتون ادامه بدید و حرف مردم برای خودتون بزرگ جلوه بدید ۹۷ که هیچی ۹۸ و...نمینونید قبول شید
مردم کلا وراجن سعی کنید متمرکز شید رو خودتون شرایطتون رو در نظر بگیرد و شروع کنید 
خیلی شرمنده ولی این حرفا همشون مفته که اینا معلم کنکور دارن اینا معلماشون بهتر ماست شما برید تو همین انجمن تاپیک نفرات برتر برید چند نفرشون کلاس رفتن؟؟
میدونم پایتون ضعیفه ولی هر چیزی راه کاری داره به نظر من از کتاب هوی ساده شروع کنید مثل پرسمان بعد که پایه رو گذاشتید شروع کنید به پیشرفته خوندن
مثلا اگه ریاضی پایه ضعیفی دارید پایه از کتاب اول دبیرستان شروع کنید به خوندن بیاید بالا
شاعر میگه:
خشت اول گر نهد معمار کج تا ثریا میرود دیوار کج :Yahoo (1):

----------


## hamed_habibi

محکم باش

----------


## hamed_habibi

میتونی مصاحبه شروین رو بخونی 3بار کنکور داد بلاخره موفق شد...سال95...پشت کنکوری بد نیست فقط فقط مشکلش روحیهس حفظش کنی تمومه...

----------


## gharibeh

کی گفته حرف مردم باد هواست، دل رو بدجور آتیش میزنه، مخصوصا اگه مقایسه هم صورت بگیره این وسط ، اونم با یکی که شرایطش کلا باهات فرق داشته باشه، میشینم برای خودشون نظریه میدن، مشاور میشن، اولش میگن برا خودت میگما بعدش میشینن یه سری مزخرفات تحویلت میدن و آخرشم میگن قربونتون برم یوقت ناراحت نشیا، میبینی اینا همه هست،دو راه برات میمونه یا همین جور تحملشون کن که بدجور باعث ضربه خوردنت میشه یا اینکه کلا ارتباطتو باهاشون قطع کن، من که همین کار رو کردم الان خودم راحتم ولی یه مشکلی که هست انگ افسردگی بهم میزنن، اعصابم بهم ریخته، میگم برم یه رشته ای ثبتنام کنم و در کنارش برا کنکور بخوونم که نمیشه از پس هزینش بر نمیام، حتی اگه پزشکی دولتی هم قبول شم نمیتونم هزینشو جور کنم فقط یه راه برام میمونه اونم اینکه رتبه کشوریم بشه زیر دویست در این صورت میشه پزشکی شهرستان رو با تسهیلات خوب قبول شد، الان انگیزه من همینه کنکور ۹۷ رتبه زیر دویست بیارم تا از تسهیلات استفاده کنم،

----------


## hamed_habibi

رتبه زیر 200چ تسهیلاتی داره؟


> کی گفته حرف مردم باد هواست، دل رو بدجور آتیش میزنه، مخصوصا اگه مقایسه هم صورت بگیره این وسط ، اونم با یکی که شرایطش کلا باهات فرق داشته باشه، میشینم برای خودشون نظریه میدن، مشاور میشن، اولش میگن برا خودت میگما بعدش میشینن یه سری مزخرفات تحویلت میدن و آخرشم میگن قربونتون برم یوقت ناراحت نشیا، میبینی اینا همه هست،دو راه برات میمونه یا همین جور تحملشون کن که بدجور باعث ضربه خوردنت میشه یا اینکه کلا ارتباطتو باهاشون قطع کن، من که همین کار رو کردم الان خودم راحتم ولی یه مشکلی که هست انگ افسردگی بهم میزنن، اعصابم بهم ریخته، میگم برم یه رشته ای ثبتنام کنم و در کنارش برا کنکور بخوونم که نمیشه از پس هزینش بر نمیام، حتی اگه پزشکی دولتی هم قبول شم نمیتونم هزینشو جور کنم فقط یه راه برام میمونه اونم اینکه رتبه کشوریم بشه زیر دویست در این صورت میشه پزشکی شهرستان رو با تسهیلات خوب قبول شد، الان انگیزه من همینه کنکور ۹۷ رتبه زیر دویست بیارم تا از تسهیلات استفاده کنم،

----------


## gharibeh

[quote=حامدیگانه;1139860]رتبه زیر 200چ تسهیلاتی داره؟[/q
بستگی به دانشگاه داره، مثلا بعضیا دو سال ماهیانه مقداری کمک هزینه تحصیلی میدن، بعضیا تو خوابگاه تخفیف میدن، یه دانشگاه هم که کلا خوابگاه و غذا رایگان میداد، سرچ کنین پیدا می‌کنین.رتبه زیر صد هم که بیاری بهتر میشه حتی ، چون مقداری هم بنیاد نخبگان میده، فکر کنم حدود ۱۵۰ تومن،( فقط تو دانشگاه هم باید معدل خوبی بیاری وگرنه ماهیانه رو قطع می‌کن)، 
من خودم به شخصه کنکور آزمایشی گاج ( ازمون بزرگشو شرکت می‌کنم) جوایز خوبی داره، بعدم ازمونای جامع کانون رو هم شرکت می‌کنم چون میخوام بعد قبولی بشم پشتیبان، بهر حال میشه کاری کرد که حداقل تا سه چهار سال بخشی از هزینه تحصیلات خودت در بیاری،

----------


## hamed_habibi

داداش گلم نمیدونم کدوم شهری ولی اگه تهران کرجی قزوینی میتونی راحت تهران بیاری بارتبه کمتر از بقیه ک نسبت ب تهران دور ترن..بعدشم واسه درامد زایی راه بهتر برات دارم..دی ماه اسفند ماه ک از قبولیت مطمعن شدی از ی موسسه دی وی دی فروش ی خرید جزیی کن بعد بگومن با موسسه شما پیشرفت کردم اینا بعد قبولیت زنگ میزنن التماست میکنن..مخصوصا زیر هزار کشوری باشی..هم میتونی ب بچه های دیگه کمک کنی بعد قبولیت هم درامد زایی...کانون وگاج هم ک اگه رتبه بیاری صد درصد پشتیبانی...[QUOTE=gharibeh;1139884]


> رتبه زیر 200چ تسهیلاتی داره؟[/q
> بستگی به دانشگاه داره، مثلا بعضیا دو سال ماهیانه مقداری کمک هزینه تحصیلی میدن، بعضیا تو خوابگاه تخفیف میدن، یه دانشگاه هم که کلا خوابگاه و غذا رایگان میداد، سرچ کنین پیدا می‌کنین.رتبه زیر صد هم که بیاری بهتر میشه حتی ، چون مقداری هم بنیاد نخبگان میده، فکر کنم حدود ۱۵۰ تومن،( فقط تو دانشگاه هم باید معدل خوبی بیاری وگرنه ماهیانه رو قطع می‌کن)، 
> من خودم به شخصه کنکور آزمایشی گاج ( ازمون بزرگشو شرکت می‌کنم) جوایز خوبی داره، بعدم ازمونای جامع کانون رو هم شرکت می‌کنم چون میخوام بعد قبولی بشم پشتیبان، بهر حال میشه کاری کرد که حداقل تا سه چهار سال بخشی از هزینه تحصیلات خودت در بیاری،

----------


## khansar

> کی گفته حرف مردم باد هواست، دل رو بدجور آتیش میزنه، مخصوصا اگه مقایسه هم صورت بگیره این وسط ، اونم با یکی که شرایطش کلا باهات فرق داشته باشه، میشینم برای خودشون نظریه میدن، مشاور میشن، اولش میگن برا خودت میگما بعدش میشینن یه سری مزخرفات تحویلت میدن و آخرشم میگن قربونتون برم یوقت ناراحت نشیا، میبینی اینا همه هست،دو راه برات میمونه یا همین جور تحملشون کن که بدجور باعث ضربه خوردنت میشه یا اینکه کلا ارتباطتو باهاشون قطع کن، من که همین کار رو کردم الان خودم راحتم ولی یه مشکلی که هست انگ افسردگی بهم میزنن، اعصابم بهم ریخته، میگم برم یه رشته ای ثبتنام کنم و در کنارش برا کنکور بخوونم که نمیشه از پس هزینش بر نمیام، حتی اگه پزشکی دولتی هم قبول شم نمیتونم هزینشو جور کنم فقط یه راه برام میمونه اونم اینکه رتبه کشوریم بشه زیر دویست در این صورت میشه پزشکی شهرستان رو با تسهیلات خوب قبول شد، الان انگیزه من همینه کنکور ۹۷ رتبه زیر دویست بیارم تا از تسهیلات استفاده کنم،


.حرف مردم روی ما تاثیر نداره این ما هستیم که حرف مردم رو در مورد خودمون تحلیل میکنیم  ودر نهایت به خورد خودمون میدیم

----------

